# 2010 Outback 300bh



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

I am looking at 2010 300BH and have negotiated the price down to $19,800 + tax, title and license.

Is the best I will do?


----------



## dherndonnc (Nov 11, 2008)

e1-mi said:


> I am looking at 2010 300BH and have negotiated the price down to $19,800 + tax, title and license.
> 
> Is the best I will do?


I'm guessing I know who you got that quote from....an internet dealer. I got one similar on my 2009. Don't think you will get lower.

The internet dealer only had the color I did NOT want......so I bought local and didn't do quite as good, but still about 30 or 35 percent off. Seems the list price varied between 31k and 32k.

Dave.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

That's a fantastic price.

I just bought my 2009 300BH, and when taking out all the extras, base price was about $23k. But- that was also from a local dealer with a great service record. I knew I would be seeing them again, and was happy to pay more than an internet dealer to develop a long-term relationship.


----------

